# Male platy outcast



## Titan (Dec 4, 2006)

My male platy titan has been shoved out of the group since day one by my male red. titan is the bigger of the two but chooses not to push back he is the better looking of the two. if i had a scanner i would show you. i was just wondering what i should do to make titan feel more welcome in the community. i would appreciate if someone could tell me.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My smallest male platy gets picked on by the other three (even the one who's only a tiny bit bigger and gets picked on himself). The two biggest go around like the "bully brothers" chasing the two smaller ones. I make sure he gets enough to eat but can't do much more for the poor little chap as I have no where else to put him other than with the females, which I won't do because I don't want more fry. So he just has to stick it out, he has places to hide in the tank and he's okay.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Over time your platy should school in with your other platies


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Is it bad for a platy to be isolated by itself? In my situation, I bought a platy for a betta tank, hoping it would be okay with the betta. The betta ends up nipping a bit and I stopped it right away. I put him in a goldfish bowl I had and right now he seems to be doing ok...Anything else I could do for him?


----------

